# Abandoned Village, Pesch, DE - July 2012



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

So I've been working in Germany for a few weeks and decided one evening in the pouring rain to head down to Garzweiler open pit mine to see the Bagger and an abandoned village.

The mine has been expanding for over 30 years now and once it reaches a village the local people get paid off and moved.

This is one of the villages































































​


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

And the Bagger



> The Bagger 288 is an excavator manufactured by German company Krupp for the mining Rheinbraun. It weighs 13 500 tons, and when its construction was completed in 1978 , became the largest Bagger 288 excavator in the world, surpassing the crawler-transporter of NASA , used to transport the Space Shuttle launch vehicle and the Saturn V













Click the pic to see the full size pic 




You can't get the scale of the machines until you see something next to it
The tiny orange dot is a man


​


----------



## chizyramone (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice one Paul.

Abandoned village _and_ big,bad ass machinery- how cool is that??!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 14, 2012)

I bet it was awesome being there. Nice one. More pics please


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 14, 2012)

Cracking stuff Paul! The Bagger is beyond being massive and it's crazy to see what would normally be huge dumper trucks looking like a dot!

Thanks for posting these up!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

It was an amazing explore and easily my biggest solo to date  

If anyone is interested the Krupp mine company are having an open day in Sept where you go up and actually touch the beast


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 14, 2012)

Now that was very different.Great report & pics.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 14, 2012)

*Nice! Plenty to go at there eh...*


----------



## Breesey (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome! How long did you spend hanging around the village? Great pics. How close did you get to that bagger, it must be very intimidating to be right up close.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

I was in the village a few hours but couldn't get down the 500 foot drop to the Bagger.


----------



## kehumff (Jul 14, 2012)

Great report, and very very good pictures, can i ask you where it is, i travel to Germany a couple of times a year to visit the outlaws.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2012)

it's about 17km SSW on Monchengladbach


----------



## night crawler (Jul 14, 2012)

I've seen photo's of that thing before but none like that. Could not see the gut but the pick up looked dwarfed by the tracks on the machine, can you Imagen the uproar that would be caused if people had to move out of a village over here because of a mine.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 15, 2012)

My god, that machine is immense, loved the empty village, thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2012)

Shame I left my waders at home I found a few german drains but couldn't get in


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 15, 2012)

The bagger looks like something from a sci fi film! Great report, enjoyed


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2012)

Some cool pix there!


----------



## Ratters (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, great photos & what a place to visit!!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

wow!! look at them machines! massivvvve!! great report..really enjoyed that.


----------



## noggin (Jul 20, 2012)

awesome and such a shame and a waste great report and pics but you dont need to go to the continent to see industry in action look at the area of northumberland and the army training area of warcop and its abandoned village, tragic.ta very much!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow! Any idea how long it's been abandoned? It looks in good nick! 
And I need one of those machines for my garden for when the neighbours play up!  
Would love to see more pics if you have any.


----------



## pablo73 (Jul 22, 2012)

love the fact some one put a plank in the pool for wildlife to get out should they fall in
i grew up in germany really miss it,some of those pics remind me of the houses i grew up in
stunning 
thanks


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 22, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Any idea how long it's been abandoned? It looks in good nick!
> And I need one of those machines for my garden for when the neighbours play up!
> Would love to see more pics if you have any.




Not that long, as I rocked up the last people at the very end of the village were finishing moving out


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 23, 2012)

lucky to find a litle ghost town! gotta admit ive got a bit of a crush on that big muver that looks like a kinda hybrid lunatic chainsaw on a wheel....do they hire these out

u not cum across any drains whilst out there


----------

